# H: Various W: DoC or Paypal (uk)



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

So having a bit of a clear out and thought i'd throw some of the stuff up here that I no longer want/need/require

PM me your offer of trade/price 

Malifaux

Lady Justice Boxset with Scales of Justice Totem (incomplete)

All with Cards, all are assembled with bare minimum paintwork

[WHFB
24 Saurus Warriors (HW & S, all assembled with shields seperate)

I am loooking for your hard earned money so can ebay me some stuff.

Also keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

sold items removed from list, cheers


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How much do you want for the Sphinx?


----------

